# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Jantar de Natal

## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi pessoal, 

Ontem em conversa com o Juca falou-se na hipótese de marcar uma jantarada de Natal aqui em Coimbra.

Nada de muito oficial, apenas um jantar de colegas de Hobby, em que se trocariam mais uma ideias. Nesse sentido era importante que o maior número de colaboradores e moderadores podesse estar presente. Claro que isso também só faz sentido se os utilizadores estiverem presentes e com vontade de participar!!!

O que acham?

PS: .. por ser um jantar de Natal, não quer dizer que não se faça logo depois do Natal.. ou inícios de Janeiro.

O importante era que realmente as pessoas dissessem o que acham... e se aparecem ou não. Se não valer a pena .. esquecemos a iniciativa.

Abraços.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,


Por mim está optimo,mas apartir da 1ª semana de janeiro.

Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Tb Podem contar comigo na boa
Para comer e Trabalhar cá estou eu.
qualquer destes dias para mim serve
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Datas a votação:

29 de Dezembro,
6 de Janeiro,
13 de Janeiro,
14 de janeiro.

Ou outras sugestões?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Eu tanbem gostava de ir,mas Coimbra ainda fica um bocado longe...enfim póde ser que dê. :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos,
Poderei aderir á ideia, caso tenho como ir (e voltar claro :yb624:  ). Os dias 6 e 13 de Janeiro são bons. Dezembro é sempre mais complicado!



> Eu tanbem gostava de ir,mas Coimbra ainda fica um bocado longe...enfim póde ser que dê.


Luis, sempre nos podemos juntar uns quantos daqui da zona, assim saía mais barata e animada a viagem. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá a todos,
> Poderei aderir á ideia, caso tenho como ir (e voltar claro ). Os dias 6 e 13 de Janeiro são bons. Dezembro é sempre mais complicado!
> 
> Luis, sempre nos podemos juntar uns quantos daqui da zona, assim saía mais barata e animada a viagem.


Boa ideia Ricardo,desde que tenhas seguro de vida e sejas imune a viagens a alta velocidade em AE. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Se o Rogerio alinhar já somos 3 e o gasoleo já fica mais em conta. :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Mais um para o jantar ( ou almoço... ), datas 6, 13 e 14 de Janeiro preferencialmente.
Velocidade vertiginosa para lá ainda vai que não vai ( a última multa foram 25 contos  :Smile:  ), agora para voltar depois de bem bebidos é melhor não  :Smile: .

António

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> Mais um para o jantar ( ou almoço... ), datas 6, 13 e 14 de Janeiro preferencialmente.
> Velocidade vertiginosa para lá ainda vai que não vai ( a última multa foram 25 contos  ), agora para voltar depois de bem bebidos é melhor não .
> 
> António


Hummm...cheira-me que acima dos 220km/h a multazita será maior. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

se houver boleia aí pra cima................ eu alinho..........

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá a todos

Por acaso é um pouco maior Luís, se quizeres posso arranjar-te uma cópia para veres  :Smile: 
Se for em Janeiro para mim dá e posso levar mais 3 no meu carrito, é uma questão de combinar a data e hora de partida... a chegada logo se vê  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Um abraço

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Acho uma boa ideia realizar um jantar em Coimbra. Dá-me a possibilidade de conhecer pessoalmente o pessoal.

Para mim é indiferente a data. Até porque fico em casa :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Claro que me esqueci de dizer que é obrigatório trazer uma muda.

As mudas são numeradas, e haverá um sorteio final entre os membros que comparecerem  :yb665:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Eu alinho!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá a todos
> 
> Por acaso é um pouco maior Luís, se quizeres posso arranjar-te uma cópia para veres


BUSTED!!!
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Claro que me esqueci de dizer que é obrigatório trazer uma muda.
> 
> As mudas são numeradas, e haverá um sorteio final entre os membros que comparecerem


Mudas???...então já não posso ir Julio,pois se nem o aqua ainda tenho montado,quanto mais mudas...espera...só se levar uma miuda que eu conheço que é muda(e é gira),tanbem serve??? :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:

----------


## João Duarte

Boas a todos,

Podem contar comigo, além de ficar um pouco longe  :SbSourire: , sem malicia.
Também considero melhor ser em janeiro.
Quanto a mudas, Juca, é me de todo impossivel, quando ficamos 4 dias sem energia devido a um erro de construção do imovel, a unica coisa que fica no aquario é a nossa cara de tristeza espelhada na agua, como tal não posso levar. Mas por acaso se alguem tiver mudas para venda que meenvie uma mp e assim trazem no bem dito jantar.

abraço a todos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


A minha ideia éra  fazer um sorteio de mudas entre membros, mas, caso alguem não tenha ou não possa, sempre se pode fazer entre os que tiverem.

Trata-se apenas uma troca de presentes de Natal  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Claro que me esqueci de dizer que é obrigatório trazer uma muda.
> 
> As mudas são numeradas, e haverá um sorteio final entre os membros que comparecerem





> A minha ideia éra  fazer um sorteio de mudas entre membros, mas, caso alguem não tenha ou não possa, sempre se pode fazer entre os que tiverem.
> 
> Trata-se apenas uma troca de presentes de Natal


Excelente ideia Juca!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A minha ideia éra  fazer um sorteio de mudas entre membros, mas, caso alguem não tenha ou não possa, sempre se pode fazer entre os que tiverem.
> 
> Trata-se apenas uma troca de presentes de Natal


Epá,se é pra presentes de natal eu já ficava contente com uma Tunzezita. :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podem contar com mais um e com lugar para mais 4 no carro a diferença é que nao vai haver multas de veloçidade  :Coradoeolhos:  120kh.
quanto a mudas penso que poderia ser feita em duas areas ,duros e moles pois seria um pouco chato alguem levar uma muda de acropora e trazer uma de xenias (com uma aptazia escondida no meio ) :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Pessoal,

Votem nos dias de janeiro pois no dia 29 de dezembro o pessoal sempre tira uns dias para tar com a famelga e depois na dá.


Campanha eleitoral... vota 13, vota 13 vota 13 ....



 :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Contem com mais um.

Mas levo o meu carro que não dá mais que 120 km,s hora.

É que quero regressar com os braços inteiros porque ainda não apanhei a minhoca e com gesso não deve dar muito jeito.

Um abraço,

JC

** - Posso levar mais tres pessoas

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas malta... fico bem contente por ver que estão a aderir à minha ideia de uma jantarada.
Neste período em que estive afastado do fórum, foi do que mais senti saudades. O convívio entre os membros é essencial para que a troca de ideias se efective. Ler é bom... mas não chega.

Por isso me lembrei de "reaparecer" logo com a marcação desta jantarada ... e mais uma vez agradeço a vossa vontade de participar.

Quanto às mudas .. parece-me ser uma ideia interessante, mas nunca OBRIGATÓRIA!!!  :Coradoeolhos:  





> ....quanto mais mudas...espera...só se levar uma miuda que eu conheço que é muda(e é gira),tanbem serve?


Estou contigo Luis!!!!
Embora roce um pouco o Fetichismo...parece-me muito boa ideia!!!

Abraços e pelos vistos... até BREVE!!!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.

Ola Ricardo Santos gostei da tua ideia assim podiamos ir no carro do Luis mas com cuidado claro nada de grandes corridas  :yb668: ,porque tenho 2 filhotes para criar.
Dia 6 de Janeiro para mim esta ok ,mas tenho que ver se a minha mãe ou sogra fica com os meus filhos porque agora tenho estado a fazer de ama  :SbSourire2:  .

Luis posso levar uma muda a maís para ti já que o teu aquario ainda estar em fase de projecto. :SbOk:  

-Mas tudo depende da data que for escolhida para o dia do jantar. :Admirado:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Pessoal.
> 
> Ola Ricardo Santos gostei da tua ideia assim podiamos ir no carro do Luis mas com cuidado claro nada de grandes corridas ,porque tenho 2 filhotes para criar.
> Dia 6 de Janeiro para mim esta ok ,mas tenho que ver se a minha mãe ou sogra fica com os meus filhos porque agora tenho estado a fazer de ama  .
> 
> Luis posso levar uma muda a maís para ti já que o teu aquario ainda estar em fase de projecto. 
> 
> -Mas tudo depende da data que for escolhida para o dia do jantar. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas Rogerio,
Pois está em projecto que mais parece em "banho Maria" :Admirado:  ,sabes alguma coisa acerca daquele problema?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Eu alinho a 13...  :SbOk:   Noutras datas é mais complicado mas posso tentar.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Eu alinho a 13...   Noutras datas é mais complicado mas posso tentar.


Já levas os Zooanthus !!!!

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Se houver boleia, eu tb alinho no dia 13.

Era fixe fazermos no fim, uma troca de mudas  :Smile: 

cumps
RP

----------


## Gil Miguel

Se houver boleia para rachar despezas de deslocação tambem alinho:O e claro tambem alinho na troca de mudas, sorteio e extra sorteio  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Bem.. parece-me que dia 13 é sem dúvida o preferido!

Se calhar é melhor começar já a apontar baterias para esse dia. E o pessal que vem de fora começar a organizar-se para a viagem.

Assim sendo, e para dia 13 temos:

Coimbra:
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
António Paes
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto
João Fernando Castelo
Rogerio Gomes
Marco Madeira
Rui Peixoto
Gil Miguel

Grande Porto:

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias


Assim que tiver uma maior noção do nº certo de membros começo a pensar no restaurante.
Se o nº de pessoas o justificar .. pode ser que seja num sítio onde grelham carne com brasas por cima e por baixo ao mesmo tempo!!! Umas plumas e uns secretos de porco preto!!! O que vos parece???

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Eheheh, a Margem Sul está em peso!  :yb677:   :SbSourire2: 




> Assim que tiver uma maior noção do nº certo de membros começo a pensar no restaurante.
> Se o nº de pessoas o justificar .. pode ser que seja num sítio onde grelham carne com brasas por cima e por baixo ao mesmo tempo!!! Umas plumas e uns secretos de porco preto!!! O que vos parece???


Excelente. :SbOk3:   É mesmo disso que eu gosto..."Xixa"! :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Excelente.  É mesmo disso que eu gosto..."Xixa"!


Nem parecia bem comermos.... peixe !!!  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9: 


PS: será que não vem ninguém do Porto? .. está tudo em casa a ler o livro da Carolina Salgado???

----------


## João Castelo

> Nem parecia bem comermos.... peixe !!!


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Foi oportuna.

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Nem parecia bem comermos.... peixe !!!


Mortal!!! :yb624:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Pessoal, lembrei-me q a minha mãe faz anos no dia 13...

por isso nao vou poder ir nessa data  :Frown: 

cumps
RP

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Como é costume dizer, quem é vivo sempre aparece e Ricardo, foi uma volta em grande, logo a marcar um jantar para juntar uma malta, melhor mesmo só ido, a casa de cada um levar o jantar hehe!!
Como não podia deixar de ser, eu quero e vou estar presente neste jantar que vai marcar a tua volta ao nosso belo fórum e o início de mais um belo ano para a aquáriofilia.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mesmo tendo o ultimo jantar de carne prometido por alguém de Coimbra ter saído com um gosto muito a peixe  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
acho que vou arriscar :Coradoeolhos:  

em principio podem contar comigo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Coradoeolhos:  

Apoio a lista do Heitor, voto 13 porque a 6 estou em Espanha,  :yb665:  por vezes tenho que trabalhar  :yb620:  ...acontece.
Vamos lá ver se desta vez dá para conhecer alguns dos membros aqui do fórum e trazer mais umas dicas, aguardo pelos resultados.

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos!!

Contem também comigo para o jantar de Natal, será que ainda há boleia aqui da margem sul?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Então organizando aqui a malta da margem sul, temos:

- Luis Carrilho (Carro + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
- Joaquim Galinhas (Carro + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)

- Ricardo Santos (comfirmado)
- António Paes (comfirmado)
- Rogério Miguel Gomes (depende ainda do dia)
- Gil Miguel
- Vasco Santos (comfirmado)

Parece que a "balança" tendeu para o dia 13, assim sendo, ainda há 1 lugares disponivel! :HaEbouriffe:  

Comfirmem aqui ou por mp, para ir actualizando a lista! :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas,
> 
> Então organizando aqui a malta da margem sul, temos:
> 
> - Luis Carrilho (Carro + 4 lugares?)
> - Joaquim Galinhas (Carro + 3 lugares)
> 
> - Ricardo Santos (comfirmado)
> - António Paes (não sei se te juntas pra boleia António?)
> ...


Correção Ricardo-Luis Carrilho(carro+3 lugares),eu não me importo de levar +4 pessoas,mas coitadinho do tipo que fôr no banco de trás ao meio,sai de lá entrevádo. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

> - António Paes (não sei se te juntas pra boleia António?)


Claro que me junto à boleia  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*Actualização*

Coimbra:
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
António Paes
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto
João Fernando Castelo
Rogerio Gomes
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias


_Uma vez que parece ser do agrado geral, fica já combinado que vou marcar mesa no tal restaurante.
Se preferirem ementa à carta só marco os lugares.
Se preferirem uma ementa pré-escolhida, posso tentar "negociar" valores. Parece-me que sendo assim poder-se-ia optar pelo já mencionado: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos._
Abraços

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Secretos e plumas,parece-me MUUUIIIITO bem. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
E a pinga da casa é boa??? :SbSourire2:  
Ólha o Ricardo a ter que trazer o carro na volta. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Podes beber a vontade que eu vou contigo e não bebo por isso posso trazer a maquina  :SbSourire2:  .

Têm que combinar a hora que temos que estar em Coimbra ,para nos cá resolvermos a hora da partida. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Luis.
> 
> Podes beber a vontade que eu vou contigo e não bebo por isso posso trazer a maquina  .
> 
> Têm que combinar a hora que temos que estar em Coimbra ,para nos cá resolvermos a hora da partida. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Tá feito. :yb624:  
Como pra lá levo eu o bicho,não te preocupes muito com a hora da partida que estás lá em 1h.45m+-,pra cá já sei que serão umas 3h... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ólha lá Rogerio,parece-me que a data escolhida vai ser dia 13,consegues ir??

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Têm que combinar a hora que temos que estar em Coimbra ...


Para visitar lojas cá em Coimbra... esqueçam!!! Só se for mesmo por curiosidade!!! eheheh

De resto tenho todo o gosto que visitem o meu aquário para ser sujeito às duras críticas da "pandilha" !!!

O Jantar se calhar é melhor ser lá para as 20:30... o ke acham?

Abraços

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Para visitar lojas cá em Coimbra... esqueçam!!! Só se for mesmo por curiosidade!!! eheheh
> 
> De resto tenho todo o gosto que visitem o meu aquário para ser sujeito às duras críticas da "pandilha" !!!
> 
> O Jantar se calhar é melhor ser lá para as 20:30... o ke acham?
> 
> Abraços


Lojas não digo,mas ir a coimbra sem ver os vossos aquarios e a piscina do Julio é um crime. :yb668:  
Quanto á hora eu apontaria mais para as 20.00h,é que isso sempre se prolonga um bocado e depois á ppl que ainda tem de fazer uns kms jeitosos e com o Rogerio ao volante chego a casa ás 04.00h da manhã. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

PS-tou-me só a meter contigo Rogerio. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Eu posso levar +3 pois devo levar já o Heitor se quizerm vir de comboio até Pombal eu vou vos buscar á estação.
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Já actualizei a lista da malta da Margem Sul! http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=41




> _Uma vez que parece ser do agrado geral, fica já combinado que vou marcar mesa no tal restaurante.
> Se preferirem ementa à carta só marco os lugares.
> Se preferirem uma ementa pré-escolhida, posso tentar "negociar" valores. Parece-me que sendo assim poder-se-ia optar pelo já mencionado: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos._
> Abraços


Ricardo,
Acho que está muito boa essa ementa!

PS- Na lista esqueceste-te de adicionar o meu irmão (Vasco Santos). :HaEbouriffe:  




> Lojas não digo,mas ir a coimbra sem ver os vossos aquarios e a piscina do Julio é um crime.


Nem mais Luis...como se costuma dizer, é como ir a Roma e não ver o Papa! :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite pessoal

Eu continuo a ter 3 lugares disponiveis (margem sul) e sendo dia 13 está confirmadissimo, eu VOU!!!

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*JANTAR -- DIA 13 de JANEIRO*

Coimbra:
Ricardo Lacerda 
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
Vasco Santos
António Paes
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto
João Fernando Castelo
Rogerio Gomes
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias

TOTAL: 20 pessoas

Quem estiver na lista que nao possa na data marcada avise para se fazer a contabilidade!! E quem trouxer acompanhantes avise tambem!!!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Eu continuo a ter 3 lugares disponiveis (margem sul) e sendo dia 13 está confirmadissimo, eu VOU!!!
> 
> Um abraço


Olá Joaquim,

Do pessoal da Margem Sul, tu e o Luis disponibilizaram 3 lugares cada no seu carro.
Segundo a lista que fiz, um dos carros já está cheio...e o outro, em principio, já só tem um lugar disponivél!

Já agora malta, eu tenho uma caixa á maneira para levar-mos as mudas todas (para cima, e para baixo). Basta meterem-nas dentro do saco com água, e depois é só acondicionar as marotas dentro da caixa.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Joaquim,
> 
> Do pessoal da Margem Sul, tu e o Luis disponibilizaram 3 lugares cada no seu carro.
> Segundo a lista que fiz, um dos carros já está cheio...e o outro, em principio, já só tem um lugar disponivél!
> 
> Já agora malta, eu tenho uma caixa á maneira para levar-mos as mudas todas (para cima, e para baixo). Basta meterem-nas dentro do saco com água, e depois é só acondicionar as marotas dentro da caixa.


Então se não houver alterações no meu vais tu,o teu irmão e o Rogerio,eu não me importo de levar mais um,o Gil por ex. se ainda não arranjou boleia,mas sinceramente esse 4º passageiro chega lá um bocadinho torcido. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu posso ir... tenho é dois problemas.... não tenho boleia nem mudas........ o meu nano é muito fraquinho...........!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> eu posso ir... tenho é dois problemas.... não tenho boleia nem mudas........ o meu nano é muito fraquinho...........!


Quanto á boleia não te posso valer,mas no caso das mudas acho que não há problema,eu penso que a ideia do Julio é sortear as mudas entre o pessoal QUE TANBEM LEVOU das suas,ou seja tu e eu não levamos mas não entramos no sorteio,mas que importa? :Admirado:  ...o importante é o "cumbibio" e os secretos na brasa,é assim ou não é Julio??? :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Quem não tiver mudas para trocar, não tem problema.

Mas se pensam que escapam, para o ano volta haver mais  :yb624:

----------


## João Lourenço

Podem me acrescentar a lista da margem sul tenho lugar para 4 no meu jeep.


João Lourenço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Quem não tiver mudas para trocar, não tem problema.
> 
> Mas se pensam que escapam, para o ano volta haver mais


Pró ano vão querer acroporas das minhas e eu nao lévo...sou tão mau. :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Podem me acrescentar a lista da margem sul tenho lugar para 4 no meu jeep.
> 
> 
> João Lourenço


Ricardo Santos chamado á cabine de som...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Podem me acrescentar a lista da margem sul tenho lugar para 4 no meu jeep.


Olá João, se te quiseres juntar a nós, em principio não tens necessidade de levar carro, ainda há um lugar disponivel!

Aqui fica a lista da Margem Sul actualizada:
- Luis Carrilho (Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
- Joaquim Galinhas (Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
- João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
- Ricardo Santos (confirmado)
- António Paes (confirmado)
- Rogério Miguel Gomes (depende ainda do dia)
- Gil Miguel
- Vasco Santos (confirmado)

----------


## João Lourenço

ok sem problema, o meu carro é gazoleo ,lento mas espaçoso mas se tiver boleia ok podem apontar .
Joao Lourenço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Ricardo Santos

Temos o Ricardo Bulario que também quer vir por isso acho boa ideia o joão trazer o jipe, sempre dá para mais alguns
Hoje vou tentar arranjar mais malta do norte.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Podem contar com mais um,desta vez nao vou perder este jantar :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Podem contar com mais um,desta vez nao vou perder este jantar


Isto está a ficar concorrido o que é optimo. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Isto está a ficar concorrido o que é optimo.


Foi preciso aqui o menino lembrar-se, para haver jantar de Natal!!! Até parecia mal.... :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

Vamos esperar que a malta do Norte tb adira. na segunda ligo para o restaurante... mas para ja vou-vos dizer o meu objectivo:

Uma mesa para 30 !!!!

Conto com vocês !!!

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Em que restaurante estás a pensar?

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Quem não tiver mudas para trocar, não tem problema.
> 
> Mas se pensam que escapam, para o ano volta haver mais


Contem comigo posso levar 2 ou 3 pessoas caso o resto do pessoal não leve as acompanhantes.

Quem for comigo leve uns calmantes pois aparentemente tenho o pé pesado.

Mudas não tenho posso levar 1 led?  :SbClown:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

> Foi preciso aqui o menino lembrar-se, para haver jantar de Natal!!! Até parecia mal....


Já sei na próxima aquadecor pode sempre marcar almoços e jantares pode ser que assim apareça mais gente para ajudar.
Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Contem comigo posso levar 2 ou 3 pessoas caso o resto do pessoal não leve as acompanhantes.


Hummm...um jantar só com os "malucos" dos salgados,deve ser cá uma estucha de aturar ás pessoas "normais". :Admirado:  
Do tipo,"e o potencial redox blá blá blá...","e a minha reserva de alcalinidade blá blá blá...","e a precipitação dos carbonatos blá blá blá...","e o reactor e cálcio trabalha melhor com blá blá blá",e uma pessoa "normal" a pensar"mas de que raio estão estes tipos a falar???". :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Quem for comigo leve uns calmantes pois aparentemente tenho o pé pesado.


É natural,os aquarofilistas marinhos são pessoas eminentemente nervosas. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Pessoal.
Parece que é desta que vou conhecer o pessoal ao vivo porque o meu pai vai arranjar um tempito para irmos a esse jantar a Coimbra.
Marquem mais dois lugares.
FIQUEM BEM

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Hummm...um jantar só com os "malucos" dos salgados,deve ser cá uma estucha de aturar ás pessoas "normais". 
> Do tipo,"e o potencial redox blá blá blá...","e a minha reserva de alcalinidade blá blá blá...","e a precipitação dos carbonatos blá blá blá...","e o reactor e cálcio trabalha melhor com blá blá blá",e uma pessoa "normal" a pensar"mas de que raio estão estes tipos a falar???".


A minha mulher sabe mais de bonsais, recifes (tem 8 anos de experiencia), field target, fotografia subaquática que a grande maioria dos malucos que conheço  :Coradoeolhos:   COITADA  :yb624: 

Por outro lado de ela não for chegamos ainda mais depressa  :Smile:

----------


## Luís Pisco

ola pessoal,fico contente com estas iniciativas(claro pra comer)e para que o pessoal do norte seja em grande ,podem contar com o pisco.
um abraço 
luis pisco :Pracima:

----------


## João Castelo

Por uma razão que se prende com uma intervenção cirurgica a um familiar meu, não se será possivel comparecer ao jantar de 13 de Janeiro.

A todos , mas especialmente ao Ricardo Lacerda , quero que aceitem o meu pedido de desculpas pelo " retrocesso " mas é de todo inoportuna a minha deslocação nesse dia.

Agradeço, assim, que seja retirado o meu nome da lista.

Um abraço e mais uma vez desculpem esta minha obrigatória atitude.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> A todos , mas especialmente ao Ricardo Lacerda , quero que aceitem o meu pedido de desculpas pelo " retrocesso " (...)


Joao ... apenas posso desejar que tudo corra bem bo bloco operatorio. A prontidao e vontade demonstrada em estar presente foi suficiente para saber que na proxima contamos consigo!!!




> Em que restaurante estás a pensar?


Isso para ja fica em segredo... apenas o menu foi revelado.




> ola pessoal,fico contente com estas iniciativas(claro pra comer)e para que o pessoal do norte seja em grande ,podem contar com o pisco.


Mais uma vez o Pisco em GRANDE !!! Eu sabia que nao faltavam!!!
Venham mais lojistas....

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
como normalmente não falto a estas iniciativas, podem contar comigo no dia 13 para a o jantar Natalício  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola a todos

Podem contar com mais um

Abraços

----------


## Luís Pisco

ola amigos,em especial ao ricardo lacerda.
desde ja queria que fica-se bem esclarecido que estarei ai ao vosso lado como um hobbista dos salgados,fico contente com estas iniciativas do reefforum porque só assim é que isto cresce.
sem esquecer claro , do sir julio macieira que tem tido um bom trabalho por esta paixao dos salgados.
mas tens razao no que dizes ricardo que tb gostaria de ver mais logistas no convivio ,ou será que eles nao sao da mesma minha opiniao.

um abraço 

luis pisco :Xmassmile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*Actualização*

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda 
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Vasco Santos (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
Fernando Soares

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas)

_MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos._

_PROGRAMA: A decidir._

Abraços

*PS: Se confirmarem ou adicionarem nomes .. façam COPY/PASTE da lista para ela ir actualizando...*

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já agora, por acaso vai a esposa ou namorada de alguem? È que a minha esposa tb gostava de ir, mas se for a unica mulher, sentia-se "deslocada"

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Já agora, por acaso vai a esposa ou namorada de alguem? È que a minha esposa tb gostava de ir, mas se for a unica mulher, sentia-se "deslocada"


O Rogério (pelo menos) vai trazer a mulher e a cunhada...

..e esperamos que possamos contar com muita participação feminina!!!

A minha mulher não vai pq com o calor dos secretos ainda nasce a criança ... nessa altura está mesmo a "rebentar" ...

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> *Actualização*
> 
> Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
> Ricardo Lacerda 
> Júlio Macieira
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
> João Duarte
> 
> Pombal/Leiria:
> ...



ACTUALIZAÇÃO

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

:Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  

 :Pracima:  *Se todos confirmarem.. e ninguém faltar... já somos 31 !!!!*
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Aqui vai uma actualização (com o meu nome!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  )

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Vasco Santos (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
Fernando Soares

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

oi pessoal
após ter conseguido uma troca de serviço para essa noite,visto estar de turno,podem-me juntar à lista para esse jantar.
abraço
P.oliveira

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos, aqui está a lista actualizada.
coloquei o Paulo J. Oliveira e removi o meu nome porque estava em duplicado!




> Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
> Ricardo Lacerda
> Júlio Macieira
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
> João Duarte
> 
> Pombal/Leiria:
> Heitor Simões (confirmado)
> Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
> ...

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Confirmo a minha presença
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
Fernando Soares

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Eu já falei com o Ricardo Lacerda e vou levar a minha esposa e a minha irmã a pedido das mesmas ,penso que não vai fazer mal levar 2 pessoas que não sofram do mesmo vicio que nós. :yb665:  
Agora não sei se levo a carrinha ou vou de boleia com algum membro da margem sul ou arredores. :Admirado:  

-Se levar o carro tenho 2 lugares vagos.

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Disponibilizo o meu numero de telefone para qualquer contacto que seja necessário para o encontro de Fim-de-Ano em Coimbra.

Espero que compreendam que não sou a Maia nem o Mestre Kangoo e muito menos tenho disponibilidade para estar a responder a questões sobre aquarios.

Agradeço que esse tipo de questões sejam colocadas no forum.

Telemovel: 969084514

----------


## João Paulo Matias

E eu que já ia marcar uma consulta :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi 
visto haver muitos lugares vagos nos carros do pessoal aqui de lisboa eu pergunto se será possivel ir com alguem pois assim nao tenho que suportar  :SbRiche:  a viagem sozinho , podendo dividir com alguem o que será bom para ambos.
desde já o meu muito obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

> Espero que compreendam que não sou a Maia nem o Mestre Kangoo e muito menos tenho disponibilidade para estar a responder a questões sobre aquarios.


Olha se calhar estamos enganados no forum e na pessoa  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   ....  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## João Lourenço

:Olá:  Afinal como estamos de marcaçoes e combinaçôes ? . :Olá:  

João lourenço

----------


## Fernando Soares

Boas

Tambem quero ir!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Confirmo a minha presença
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Malta...

.. vou agora da parte de tarde marcar o restaurante! Pelo que me parece da lista, nao sera descabido marcar para 35 pessoas, uma vez que aparece sempre mais um ou dois.

Assim que estiver tudo confirmado deixo aqui as indicaçoes e como chegar la.

Abraços

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Malta...
> 
> .. vou agora da parte de tarde marcar o restaurante! Pelo que me parece da lista, nao sera descabido marcar para 35 pessoas, uma vez que aparece sempre mais um ou dois.
> 
> Assim que estiver tudo confirmado deixo aqui as indicaçoes e como chegar la.
> 
> Abraços


Também vou levar a minha mulher por isso se calhar até chegamos aos 40  :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ainda não tinha dito nada, porque neste momento ainda não me é possível confirmar a ida. Estou a tentar fazer aqui umas trocas, para ver se consigo. Mas está complicado

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Também vou levar a minha mulher por isso se calhar até chegamos aos 40


Pois... e o Rui Ferreira de Almeida tb me disse que ia tentar aparecer...

..se calhar o melhor mesmo e apontar para esse número. O que eu não queria era marcar para 40 e aparecerem 20 ...

Abraços

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Lá estarei e posso levar 3 comigo ou 4 se alguém quiser ir no meio.
Ainda vou tentar levar uma muda mas no estado em que as coisas estão não sei não.


Confirmo a minha presença
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:   :Xmascheers:  

Aqui vai, a minha confirmação no repasto/convívio, assim como de mais dois elementos que incumbiram-me de fazer a suas confirmações (José Perpétua e Machado de Sousa).


Confirmo a minha presença
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Ricardo Bulario
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.


Abraços,

R(\/)G[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

ola pessoal..... não vou poder estar presente no jantar..... peso imensas desculpas.....podem retirar o meu nome da lista

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu tambem confirmo que lá estarei,só gostava de saber se há alguma alma caridosa que me leva-se pois nesse dia nao poderei levar o carro.
e já agora aproveito para perguntar ,como é que esta deçidido essas trocas de frags?  sempre vai haver  ?
pois pressiso saber para fazer um para levar.

----------


## Jose.Silva

Já agora em tom de brincadeira...

bem podiam fazer esse jantar na Madeira ...

Tinham mais uma pessoa confirmada. 
 :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Eu até gostava de ir ao jantar... tenho exame dia 11 e preciso relaxar  :Big Grin:  Nada como um bom jantar aqui com a malta dos aquários como diz a minha mãe. Preciso é de transporte! Vou ver isso  :Whistle: 


Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Confirmo a minha presença
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.




> e já agora aproveito para perguntar ,como é que esta deçidido essas trocas de frags? sempre vai haver ?
> pois pressiso saber para fazer um para levar.


Sim César, vai haver entre os que trouxerem.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*Está marcado :

Dia 13, 20:30

Plumas e Secretos de porco preto e medalhões de vitela. Arroz de feijão, migas e etc!!!

Temos uma sala só para nós, por isso estamos bem À vontade...

Vou tentar fazer um mapa para breve. o Restaurante chama-se "Pátio da Casqueira".*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Eu tb confirmo a minha presença

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## CORALSEA

Boa tarde  :SbSourire:  
Queria reservar um lugar para mim tb!
Dia 13 la estaremos.

Abraço
André barros

----------


## AQUAPLANTE

Olá

podem colocar mais um lugar, (com espaço), na mesa. A Aquaplante, representada pela minha pessoa, terá todo o prazer em estar presente.

Um abraço, e boas entradas em 2007.

Paulo Rego

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Parabens Paulo Rego, visita dos clientes hoje fez fruto para tua ida :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Ribeiro

Viva Ricardo

Podes contar com mais um lugar no com... ício do reeff


Fernando Ribeiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu até gostava de ir ao jantar... tenho exame dia 11 e preciso relaxar  Nada como um bom jantar aqui com a malta dos aquários como diz a minha mãe. Preciso é de transporte! Vou ver isso





> eu tambem confirmo que lá estarei,só gostava de saber se há alguma alma caridosa que me leva-se pois nesse dia nao poderei levar o carro.


Podem confirmar a Vossa presença! Levo-Vos aos 2!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Eu tb confirmo a minha presença

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

acho que nem valia a pena dizer nada :SbSourire21:  , mas confirmo a minha presença (2 pessoas)

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Dos inscritos inicialmente apenas estes faltam confirmar... como é? Aparecem :Pracima:   ou não? :Prabaixo:  

Cesar Pinto
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
Pedro Pacheco
Luis Oliveira
João Paulo Matias


O local de encontro ainda pode ser alterado.. mas para ja aponta-se para as 16:00 nas "docas" (junto ao parque da cidade, em frente ao edificio da EDP) quem é de fora pergunta pela ponte pedonal... é fácil estacionar, tem uns bares e cafés para a malta aguardar. Depois combina-se qual o local ao certo.
Quem for ter directo ao restaurante eu depois coloco aqui a localização.

Abraços

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ricardo
eu já tinha confirmado a minha presença no meu ultimo post.
mas volto a confirmar ,lá estarei .
oi diogo 
agradeço a tua disponibilidade para me levares depois só temos que combinar as horas e o local de encontro :SbOk:  .
para todos um bom ano :SbBiere5:

----------


## AQUAPLANTE

Boas

já coloquei o meu nome na lista:


Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Cesar Pinto

> Boas
> 
> já coloquei o meu nome na lista:
> 
> 
> Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
> Ricardo Lacerda
> Júlio Macieira
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
> ...


[/QUOTE]
..

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Na noite do jantar estou a pensar em passar a noite em Coimbra ou arredores, alguém pode me recomendar um lugar especial na zona.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Na noite do jantar estou a pensar em passar a noite em Coimbra ou arredores, alguém pode me recomendar um lugar especial na zona.
> 
> Obrigado.


Apaga a Caixa de Mensagens... para eu poder mandar MP ..

----------


## CORALSEA

Boas e aqui vai o meu nome na lista  :SbSourire2:  

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (comfirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

MENU PREVISTO: Secretos e plumas de porco preto em brasa dupla, acompanhado com migas, arroz de feijão e batatas fritas. Se alguém necessitar arranja-se um ou dois pratos alternativos.

PROGRAMA: A decidir.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Mais um confirmado

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco (confirmado)
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi pedro 
eu ja confirmei 3 vezes e ainda nao esta confirmado na lista,podes confirmar que eu vou lá estar ok.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> oi pedro 
> eu ja confirmei 3 vezes e ainda nao esta confirmado na lista,podes confirmar que eu vou lá estar ok.


 :tutasla:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Boas

Mais um confirmado

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira (confirmado)
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco (confirmado)
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Apaga a Caixa de Mensagens... para eu poder mandar MP ..


Já está limpa.

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:   :Xmascheers:  

Depois de mais uma passagem de ano, (já agora, um Bom 2007, para todos), mais três amigos (João Ribeiro, Fernando Ribeiro, Paulo J.Simões), incumbiram-me de confirmar as suas presenças (a passagem de ano deixou-os sem forças nos deditos, sabe-se lá o que andaram a fazer com eles  :yb624: )





> Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
> Ricardo Lacerda
> Júlio Macieira (confirmado)
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
> João Duarte
> 
> Pombal/Leiria:
> Heitor Simões (confirmado)
> Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
> ...

----------


## Luis Rosa

Mais um confirmado!  :SbSourire2: 

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira (confirmado)
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa (confirmado)
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco (confirmado)
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Juntei 2 pessoas pois vou levar a minha mulher.

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira (confirmado)
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa (confirmado)
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco (confirmado)
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E eu que ao principio dizia que ficava contente com 20 participantes ...
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Parabéns a todos pela vossa adesão!!!

Vamos ver é se será necessário pedir no restaurante para nos mudarem para uma sala maior!!!!
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> E eu que ao principio dizia que ficava contente com 20 participantes ...
>      
> Parabéns a todos pela vossa adesão!!!
> 
> Vamos ver é se será necessário pedir no restaurante para nos mudarem para uma sala maior!!!!


Temos sempre o estadio da Academica. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Espero que ainda vá a tempo :Olá:  !!

Coimbra: (Todos obrigatoriamente confirmados !!!!)
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira (confirmado)
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões (confirmado)
Paulo Serrano (confirmado)
Paulo J. Oliveira (confirmado)
Fernando Soares(confirmado)

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Ricardo Santos(confirmado)
Vasco Santos(confirmado
António Paes(confirmado)
Joaquim Galinhas(Carro + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Cesar Pinto (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (3 pessoas) (confirmado)
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa (confirmado)
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço (Jeep + 3 lugares) (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo (confirmado)
Miguel Marçal dos Santos (2 pessoas) (confirmado)
Diogo Lopes (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
Rui Manuel Gaspar (Carro + 3 Lugares) (confirmado)
José Alves (confirmado)
José Perpétua (confirmado)
Machado de Sousa (confirmado)
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante (confirmado)
Tiago Garcia (confirmado)

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco (confirmado)
Carlos Mota (confirmado)
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef (confirmado)

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves (confirmado)
Silvério Torres (2 pessoas) (confirmado)

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Pessoal...

...vou-vos deixar aqui os meus contactos para que quando estiverem "perdidos" à chegada a Coimbra eu possa ajudar. Alguns já têm tb o contacto do Juca,e outros ainda vêm logo para almoçar.. por isso esta será a melhor forma de organizar as "tropas".

RICARDO LACERDA: 918706562 e 968521643

Um abraço.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Ricardo
Podes por a morada completa do restaurante????
Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Olá Ricardo
> Podes por a morada completa do restaurante????
> Obrigado


Restaurante Pátio da Casqueira
Largo da Junta
Barcouço

...não sei se o GPS lá vai!!! eheh

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Obrigado Ricardo
Isso é Coimbra ou é arredores???
podes por o codigo postal e o nº da porta, LOL
Mais uma vez Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Isso é Coimbra ou é arredores???
> podes por o codigo postal e o nº da porta, LOL
> Mais uma vez Obrigado


Embora fique a 10 minutos do centro de Coimbra, já pertence à Mealhada..e consequentemente ao distrito de Aveiro... mais uma curiosidade da nossa geografia!!!

Não tem nº de porta, pois era uma antiga quinta. Quanto ao Código Postal: 3050-106 Barcouço

....

Assim já descobriste???

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ricardo 
Só não encontro o Largo da junta não tem outro nome ou uma rua ai perto que seja facil de identificar.
um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi Paulo.. vou tentar ver isso...

Quanto ao jantar.. e por muito que me custe dizer isto....

AS *INSCRÎÇÕES ESTÃO ENCERRADAS* 


Como há ainda 2 ou três pessoas que embora não tenham confirmado, me mandaram MP e a sala do restaurante (para ficar só para nós e ficar a malta toda junta) só leva 40 pessoas.... estamos no limite.

Quem ainda estava a pensar.. o máximo que posso fazer é aceitar inscrições condicionada a desistências de última hora.

Um abraço a todos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Parabéns pela adesão . Lamento não poder ir ( tentei até ao limite ), mas vou a uma matança de porco no Alentejo. Também vou comer porco preto  :yb624:  . Fica para a proxima. Divirtam-se!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos!

É com muita tristeza infelizmente que vou ter de desistir da jantarada, não vou poder ir por motivos financeiros (montar o sistema já custa) ainda para mais quando menos se espera o meu carro quase gripou  :yb620:  .

Deixo-vos na companhia do meu irmão que embora seja caladinho é um puto muito fixe!

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas 
é pena Vasco pois vai prometer este jantar.
Ricardo sendo assim vai o João Frederico aqui de Leiria oqupar o lugar do Vasco.
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Não sei a lista está 100% certa mas de qualquer forma parece-me ser a mais actualizada que existe:

Coimbra: 
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira 
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) 
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano 
Paulo J. Oliveira 
Fernando Soares
João Frederico

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
António Paes
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto 
Rogerio Miguel Gomes
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço
Paulo Bravo
Miguel Marçal dos Santos 
Diogo Lopes
Rui Manuel Gaspar
José Alves 
José Perpétua
Machado de Sousa
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante
Tiago Garcia

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef 

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Não te esqueças da minha mulher  :Smile:  actualizei a lista a seguir ao meu nome.




> Não sei a lista está 100% certa mas de qualquer forma parece-me ser a mais actualizada que existe:


Coimbra: 
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira 
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) 
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano 
Paulo J. Oliveira 
Fernando Soares
João Frederico

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
António Paes
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto 
Rogerio Miguel Gomes
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço
Paulo Bravo
Miguel Marçal dos Santos & Eulália Justino
Diogo Lopes
Rui Manuel Gaspar
José Alves 
José Perpétua
Machado de Sousa
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante
Tiago Garcia

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef 

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

"depois de falar com o Ricardo, inscrevo-me no jantar a ocupar a vaga deixada pelo Rui F. Almeida, uma vez que ele não pode ir." :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Não sei a lista está 100% certa mas de qualquer forma parece-me ser a mais actualizada que existe:
> 
> Coimbra: 
> Ricardo Lacerda
> Júlio Macieira 
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) 
> João Duarte
> 
> Pombal/Leiria:
> ...


Ricardo,atenção que o Rogerio leva duas pessoas com ele. :Cool:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Ricardo, já tens o mapa feito, para os que são de fora?

----------


## José Alves

> Não sei a lista está 100% certa mas de qualquer forma parece-me ser a mais actualizada que existe:
> 
> Coimbra: 
> Ricardo Lacerda
> Júlio Macieira 
> Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) 
> João Duarte
> 
> Pombal/Leiria:
> ...


Boas Ricardo  :Olá:  

Faltava na lista os três nomes que foram inscritos por mim a 2/1 




> Boas,
> 
> Depois de mais uma passagem de ano, (já agora, um Bom 2007, para todos), mais três amigos (João Ribeiro, Fernando Ribeiro, Paulo J.Simões), incumbiram-me de confirmar as suas presenças (a passagem de ano deixou-os sem forças nos deditos, sabe-se lá o que andaram a fazer com eles )

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Ricardo, já tens o mapa feito, para os que são de fora?



O melhor é ligarem-me que eu explico....

OK?

Abraços

----------


## António Paes

No google map era uma boa ideia.
Da outra vez que estive aí em Coimbra se não fosse ter um batedor para voltar tinha-me perdido por aí  :Smile:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais um prá lista.
até sábado  :SbBiere5:  
Coimbra: 
Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira 
Rui Nunes (2 pessoas) 
João Duarte

Pombal/Leiria:
Heitor Simões 
Paulo Serrano 
Paulo J. Oliveira 
Fernando Soares
João Frederico

Grande Lisboa (e arredores .. ehehe):
Luis Carrilho
Ricardo Santos
António Paes
Joaquim Galinhas
Cesar Pinto 
Rogerio Miguel Gomes
Marco Madeira
Luis Rosa
Gil Miguel
João Lourenço
Paulo Bravo
Miguel Marçal dos Santos 
Diogo Lopes
Rui Manuel Gaspar
José Alves 
José Perpétua
Machado de Sousa
Paulo Rego-Aquaplante
João Ribeiro (confirmado)
Paulo J. Simões (confirmado)
Fernando Ribeiro - SeaHorseShop (confirmado)
Tiago Garcia

Grande Porto:
Pedro Pacheco
Carlos Mota
Luis Oliveira
André Barros - ExoReef 
*Duarte Araujo*

Outras Localidades:
João Paulo Matias
Fernando Gonçalves
Silvério Torres

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, pessoal  :Olá:  

Uma duvida  :Admirado:  a que horas ??? Se come qualquer coisa por esses lados, não me lembro de ter visto a hora em lado nenhum.
E já agora um mapa ou umas dicas para se chegar ao local pois eu não conheço Coimbra toda e dava jeito.

Um abraço e... até sábado

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa noite, pessoal  
> 
> Uma duvida  a que horas ??? Se come qualquer coisa por esses lados, não me lembro de ter visto a hora em lado nenhum.
> E já agora um mapa ou umas dicas para se chegar ao local pois eu não conheço Coimbra toda e dava jeito.
> 
> Um abraço e... até sábado


Ai atrás está a hora marcada,20.30h. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Joaquim  :Olá:  




> Dos inscritos inicialmente apenas estes faltam confirmar... como é? Aparecem  ou não? 
> 
> Cesar Pinto
> Marco Madeira
> Gil Miguel
> Pedro Pacheco
> Luis Oliveira
> João Paulo Matias
> 
> ...





> Está marcado :
> 
> Dia 13, 20:30
> 
> Plumas e Secretos de porco preto e medalhões de vitela. Arroz de feijão, migas e etc!!!
> 
> Temos uma sala só para nós, por isso estamos bem À vontade...
> 
> Vou tentar fazer um mapa para breve. o Restaurante chama-se "Pátio da Casqueira".





> Pessoal...
> 
> ...vou-vos deixar aqui os meus contactos para que quando estiverem "perdidos" à chegada a Coimbra eu possa ajudar. Alguns já têm tb o contacto do Juca,e outros ainda vêm logo para almoçar.. por isso esta será a melhor forma de organizar as "tropas".
> 
> RICARDO LACERDA: 918706562 e 968521643
> 
> Um abraço.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Ricardo

Havendo desistencias dá para levar mais uma pessoa ou resturante está no limite?

um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ai atrás está a hora marcada,20.30h.


A esta hora e depois do dia que tive nem deu para ver isso, as noites já começam a pesar esta semana. mas afinal o ponto de encontro é ás 16:00hr Luís, também não viste bem  :yb624:  

um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A esta hora e depois do dia que tive nem deu para ver isso, as noites já começam a pesar esta semana. mas afinal o ponto de encontro é ás 16:00hr Luís, também não viste bem  
> 
> um abraço


Vi bem vi,estava-me a referir á hora dos "morfes",pq á hora de chegada,cada um chega quando quiser/puder. :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pessoal,

Eu vou sair de Lisboa (já com o César Pinto) por volta das 14 horas. Vou a Queluz buscar os Luis Rosa, passo por casa do João A Alves (Belas) e tenciono seguir para casa do Paulo Bravo (ver o aqua dele) e seguir para Coimbra - estimo que não devo chegar a Coimbra antes das 17/17.30. 

Qual é o programa das festas? Aconteça o que acontecer eu vou a casa do Juca!!!! Não vou a Coimbra e fico sem ver o aqua dele, pois há muito que prometi fazer uma visita!

Se for o programa pensado interferir com este meu objectivo, poderei tentar sair mais cedo e ir ter ao local de encontro às 16 (mas por motivos familiares não me dava muito jeito).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Como por certo compreenderão entarem 40 "gaviões" de uma só vez (e ainda por cima encabeçados (de novo) pelo Machado de Sousa é algo complicado de gerir. 

Por acaso do nosso ultimo evento no CCB foram feitos bilhetes de entrada a mais e já pensei num modo de lhes dar utilidade.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Por acaso do nosso ultimo evento no CCB foram feitos bilhetes de entrada a mais e já pensei num modo de lhes dar utilidade.


Tás tornado num venenoso... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Eu punha tudo a ser revistado á entrada na busca de tesouras,bisturis e outros utensilios do genero. :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Juca
Se quizeres um porteiro...lol
e revistados á saida tb LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
Um abraço

----------


## Luis Rosa

Não me digam que vão deixar tudo de mãos atadas!  :Whistle:  :HaEbouriffe: 


Cumps

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá a todos 
> 
> Como por certo compreenderão entarem 40 "gaviões" de uma só vez (e ainda por cima encabeçados (de novo) pelo Machado de Sousa é algo complicado de gerir. 
> 
> Por acaso do nosso ultimo evento no CCB foram feitos bilhetes de entrada a mais e já pensei num modo de lhes dar utilidade.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e a tropa que vai com ele é do piorio da aquarifilia portuguesa :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Boa noite, Ricardo
> 
> Havendo desistencias dá para levar mais uma pessoa ou resturante está no limite?
> 
> um abraço


Por mim tinha cá 100 pessoas... em cada mesa!!! Mas no restaurante só me garantem serviço numa sala individual ate 40 pessoas...

Vejam bem quem vem e deixo isso ao vosso critério .. claro que não vou fazer de policia!!!!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Por mim tinha cá 100 pessoas... em cada mesa!!! Mas no restaurante só me garantem serviço numa sala individual ate 40 pessoas...
> 
> Vejam bem quem vem e deixo isso ao vosso critério .. claro que não vou fazer de policia!!!!


Pois...mas pelas contas já passa das 40.
Não se póde impedir(nem deve)ninguem de aparecer,mas se á ultima da hora resolverem aparecer mais 20 ou 30,espero que haja noção de quem aderiu logo de inicio. :Admirado:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Convinha também fazer-se uma espécie de "plano das festas" para o pessoal de longe poder visitar alguns dos belos aquários que há aí na zona. Afinal chegar comer e vir embora sabe a pouco não é ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Pois...mas pelas contas já passa das 40.
> Não se póde impedir(nem deve)ninguem de aparecer,mas se á ultima da hora resolverem aparecer mais 20 ou 30,espero que haja noção de quem aderiu logo de inicio.


Concordo em absoluto! Não foi por falta de tempo para marcarem concerteza.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok, para não ser barrado na entrada vou... sózinho  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  com BI e Cadastro.  :Admirado:  Só não sei se estão válidos.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno_Lima

Olá Pessoal  :SbSourire21:  

É mesmo só para desejar um excelente convivio, que tudo corra (como diz o espanhol)  " de maravilha " e que no proximo já possa estar presente.
Serra da Estrela diz-vos alguma coisa ? será aqui o proximo ?  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um grande abraço para todos
 :Pracima:  

NL

----------


## João Lourenço

Antes de mais deve-se dar os parabens ao Forum e a quem teve esta ideia de promover este convivio ,que na sua ideia original e ainda não se passou disso era promover um convivio num jantar e nada mais .
As pessoas aderiram em numero que de certeza ultrapassou as espectativas o que a meu ver demonstra a vitalidade do forum e o INTERESSE num simples convivio.


Parabens e bem hajam ao(s) autore(s) desta ideia.

João Lourenço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Olá,
> 
> Convinha também fazer-se uma espécie de "plano das festas" para o pessoal de longe poder visitar alguns dos belos aquários que há aí na zona. Afinal chegar comer e vir embora sabe a pouco não é ?



Como imaginam, e embora não seja nada de especial, terei todo o gosto em receber quem assim o entenda lá em casa para o criticar!!!

A minha casa fica a caminho do restaurante.. por isso...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Como imaginam, e embora não seja nada de especial, terei todo o gosto em receber quem assim o entenda lá em casa para o criticar!!!
> 
> A minha casa fica a caminho do restaurante.. por isso...


Faremos o esforço de visitar a tua poça!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Como imaginam, e embora não seja nada de especial, terei todo o gosto em receber quem assim o entenda lá em casa para o criticar!!!
> 
> A minha casa fica a caminho do restaurante.. por isso...


Ricardo terei todo o prazer em aceitar o convite, não conheço quase ninguém do forum excepto 2 ou 3 membros e ninguém aí da zona e pelo que tenho visto há por aí excelentes aquários.

Só deverei chegar pelas 18:00-18:30 porque tenho que passar por Fátima, creio que a minha mulher vai rezar para ver se aparece uma companhia feminina  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

A forma mais fácil, pelo que me parece que será a "ordem de chegada" dos vários convivas.. será a seguinte:
1-Quem vier mais cedo (inc. quem já vem almoçar) combina ir ter ao Centro de Coimbra, ou no parque e vai logo a casa do Juca.
2-Quem vier mais tarde (pelos visto há mta gente a chegar só por volta das 18:00 ou mais) se calhar vai logo ter comigo...


É uma proposta... aceitam-se sugestões.
Se mais alguém da zona (ou a caminho) se oferecer para uma vista...

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Ricardo 
Não tens um nome da rua do restaurante ou uma rua perto??
Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Olá Ricardo 
> Não tens um nome da rua do restaurante ou uma rua perto??
> Um abraço



De acordo com as páginas amarelas (www.pai.pt) ..e lá até se pode ver o mapa a informação é a seguinte:

Restaurante Pátio Casqueira Mealhada - Barcouço 
R Principal 
3050 BARCOUÇO 
239 911 556 
patiocasqueira@guiadosrestaurantes.net

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Só deverei chegar pelas 18:00-18:30 porque tenho que passar por Fátima, creio que a minha mulher vai rezar para ver se aparece uma companhia feminina


Boas Miguel,
Então a tua senhora já se safou :SbSourire:  ,pq pelo menos o Rogerio Miguel Gomes vai levar a esposa e a irmã e terá assim companhia pra falar de sapatos,perfumes,novelas etc,sem estár a levar com os potenciais redox,reservas de alcalinidade,aleopatias etc e tál. :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas Miguel,
> Então a tua senhora já se safou ,pq pelo menos o Rogerio Miguel Gomes vai levar a esposa e a irmã e terá assim companhia pra falar de sapatos,perfumes,novelas etc,sem estár a levar com os potenciais redox,reservas de alcalinidade,aleopatias etc e tál.


Mas cuidado ela sabe pouco mas depois de muitos anos de observação posso dizer que tem uns conhecimentos básicos avançados, sabe dizer se o aqua tem peixes de mais, circulação de menos etc.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

A minha esposa tb vai, portanto elas fazem-se companhia  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Natal? mas eu estou ler mal coisa ou vamos em janeiro ainda? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu cedo o meu lugar a quem quiser ir , por exemplo ao Joaquim Galinhas.
Com muita pena não vou poder ir, de certo que haverá mais oportunidades.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal...
Por motivos de força maior também não poderei ir.  :Admirado:  
Realmente fico com muita pena, mas desejo desde já um excelente encontro a todos com muito convivio, conversa, comida e pinga!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:  
Cedo assim o meu lugar a outra pessoa...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Caros amigos....

.. estamos a um dia do nosso enconcontro!!!

Antes de mais queria agradecer a todos pela vossa participação esmagadora, inclusivamente a alguns membros que infelizmente não podem vir mas que tenho a certeza que tudo fizeram para cá estar.

Acabei de confirmar com o restaurante ... tudo pronto para receber a nossa comitiva !!!! Só me falta ligar à GNR para amanhã não mandar brigadas para a rua ... 

Depois para dizer que (sabe lá Deus como) fui convocado para jogar no sábado e não vou poder faltar se não o "mister" e a direcção castigam-me ..  :Admirado:   ... apenas deverei estar em Coimbra lá para as 17:00 ... por isso até essa hora ... têm que se orientar com o Juca... 

De qq forma a partir das 16:00 já tenho o móvel ligado e já consigo dar coordenadas para o encontro...

Até amanhã malta!!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Deixo a todos um mapa onde me poderão encontrar amanha a partir das 15:00, e até ás 17:00.

Ao passarem pela Ponte de Santa Clara, podem virar imediatamente a vossa direita. Poderão observar que vão passar ao lado do parque da cidade (lado direito).

Logo no final do parque existe um grande parque de estacionamento, que dá acesso a uma grande zona de lazer (bares, restaurantes, etc..).

O local encontra-se assinalado com um *X


*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Juca.

Eu por motivos pessoais só vou arrancar daqui por volta das 16h por isso tem que algum amigo ir me buscar ao ponto de encontro um bocado mais tarde é de Coimbra só conheço a estrada que vai para Viseu foi onde andei na tropa. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...só vou arrancar daqui por volta das 16h por isso tem que algum amigo ir me buscar ao ponto de encontro um bocado mais tarde ....


A essa hora já me podes ligar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi amigo Juca.
> 
> Eu por motivos pessoais só vou arrancar daqui por volta das 16h por isso tem que algum amigo ir me buscar ao ponto de encontro um bocado mais tarde é de Coimbra só conheço a estrada que vai para Viseu foi onde andei na tropa. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogério  :Olá: 

Vê no Google Map onde me podes encontrar em Coimbra  :Pracima:

----------


## João Lourenço

Julio no google indica onde está como uma seta uma cruz ou outro simbolo?Isto para quem não o conhece ....Um abraço  :yb624:  

João Lourenço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio no google indica onde está como uma seta uma cruz ou outro simbolo?Isto para quem não o conhece ....Um abraço  
> 
> João Lourenço



http://www.reefforum.net/vbgooglemap...306152&zoom=16

No Google Map (no nosso forum) pode ser encontrada a minha morada exacta.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Pelo que eu percebi, e para ajudar...
Para quem chega entre as 15h e as 17h, vai ter com o juca!
Para quem chega depois das 17h, telefona ao Ricardo para se encontrarem com ele!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

[QUOTE=Ricardo Lacerda]Caros amigos....

Acabei de confirmar com o restaurante ... tudo pronto para receber a nossa comitiva !!!! Só me falta ligar à GNR para amanhã não mandar brigadas para a rua ... 
QUOTE]
 :yb624:   :yb624:  Boas Ricardo eu pensei k GNR era por causa do assalto ao aqurio do juca
 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Boas,

É impressão minha ou o Restaurante é muito longe de Coimbra!!!??? É que pelo que pude observar fica muito perto do Douro! Estarei a fazer confusão?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Coloquei um *X* a indicar o local onde vai ser realizado o nosso jantar.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Ora ainda bem que fica perto de Coimbra! Se fosse onde está indicado nas PAI ponderava a minha ida!

Obrigado Juca :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Encontrei a famosa Barcouço!!!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Estou só à espera que o João Cotter e/ou o João Ribeiro digam se querem ir comigo ou não pelo que ainda tenho lugares livres se alguém precisar de boleia.

Entretanto levo também comigo cópias dos DVD do aniversário para quem quiser.

Tel: 91 7230583

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Se não quiseres levar carro e eles não forem contigo, tenho um lugar vazio! Esta situação aplica-se, como é óbvio a quem precisar.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - vou sair de casa às 14

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas a todos

Infelizmente não posso estar presente neste jantar de confraternização pela distancia a que me encontro de vocês. No entanto quero desejar-vos um óptimo apetite, que tudo corra pelo melhor e que se organizem mais convivios destes. Talvez um dia possa estar presente em algum.
Ah! Para aqueles que conduzem: Cuidado! Não abusem. De outra maneira pode ser que apanhem 40 horas de trabalho comunitário  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Se alguém quizer boleia para o jantar em Coimbra, tenho lugares, preferencia pessoal da margem sul. Saida ás 15:30H.

Um abraço

----------


## João Cotter

Caríssimos

É com muita pena que não vou poder estar presente hoje no jantar.
Ainda tive esperanças de poder ir mas motivos de força maior impuseram a minha ausência (sim, todo o trabalho que envolve a *bioaquaria*). Espero que para o próximo as coisas estejam mais calmas e já possa estar presente.
Espero que se divirtam e bebam uns copos por mim.

Um grande abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

*Pois é malta ....

...acabou agora mesmo o nosso jantar.. e uma e meia e abandonamos o restaurante de barriga cheia de convívio ... e de secretos..e de plumas...e com uns copos bem bebidos!!!

Em nome do fórum resta-me agradecer a todos a vossa presença e o facto de terem tornado este jantar com 44 pessoas num dos mais concorridos de que há memória.

Peço desculpa por alguma coisa que tenha corrido menos bem, na certeza de que para a próxima será ainda melhor e mais concorrido!

Bom regresso a todos!!!

Ricardo Lacerda

PS: Agora venham de lá essas fotos!!!! Fartei-me de ver flashes a disparar.. agora quero resultados!!!!*

----------


## Luis Rosa

Excelente jantar! Muito convívio e discussões saudáveis :P Sempre a aprender!! Adorei ver mais dois aquários  :HaEbouriffe: 

Também gostava de ver umas fotozecas  :SbSourire2: 


Cumps

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tb concorno, pena serem tao poucos os jantares, malta que se portou mal xegou casa as 9 da manha, calro eu era um deles como sempre, ainda nao fui a cama :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parabéns pela iniciativa que sem dúvida correu muito bem! Não cheguei às 9, mas deitar-me às 5 e meia e levantar às 8 já custou! Fotos só tenho de aquários, mas isso fica para mais tarde!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia a todos  :yb665:  

Ou melhor... a alguns  :SbSourire:  pelos vistos nem todos devem saber o que se passa por aqui, ainda devem estar a  :yb663:  para achar o caminho para casa  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  . Estou óbviamente a brincar, o jantar estava maravilhoso, o local foi  :Pracima:  bem escolhido, de fácil acesso e com condições para este tipo de encontros, a organização está de parabéns. O regresso é que foi um pouco penoso por causa do nevoeiro cheguei a casa ás 03:00 da manhã, foi quase a passo de caracol mais de metade da viagem.
O próximo tem que ser a Sul, existem por aqui coisas de qualidade que também merecem ser apreciadas (estou a falar de comida, não de aquários)  :Coradoeolhos:  e já agora prometo a um membro da minha mesa que não vai faltar o arroz com feijão  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  pode sempre trazer o cunhado.

Obrigado a todos pela companhia e pelo o convivio, não deu para conhecer todos pessoalmente mas numa próxima oportunidade lá estarei a marcar presença e fazer mais umas amizades.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente o que caracteriza estes encontros e sempre conhecer as caras por detrás das palavras que já fazem parte do nosso dia a dia :Coradoeolhos:  

e sem duvida este foi um dos melhores encontros que já tivemos :Pracima:  

sempre aprendemos algo novo o convívio com pessoal com o mesmo vicio as mesmas ideias e ideais é realmente o melhor que se tem nestes encontros :SbOk:  

se o próximo for a sul para mim é indiferente :SbSourire2:  norte sul a meio em cima ou em baixo :SbSourire19:   eu estou lá de certeza  :Vitoria:  

nem o arroz de feijão me demove  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas pessoal,
Terão chegado todos sem problemas a casa?....espero que sim. :Pracima:  
Tál como o Joaquim,tanbem apanhei um nevoeiro do caraças e como a seguir ao jantar ainda fui ao "after hours" na casa do Julio...só cá cheguei ás 5 e meia da matina,mas valeu a pena. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Quanto ao jantar,exelente,não esperava uma efectiva adesão tão grande,sempre pensei que haveria pessoal a roer a corda,mas afinal foi ao contrario. :yb624:  
Foi optimo conhecer bastante pessoal pessoalmente(infelizmente não todos)e ver o aqua do Julio ao vivo foi um "must". :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Espero que voltemos a ter um encontro destes,ainda com mais pessoal e quem sabe aqui em Lisboa,que pra quem não sabe é a capital do pais. :SbSourire:  
Um grande abraço a todos.


PS-Joaquim,no meio de tanta gente,acabei por não te conhecer pessoalmente,mas isso é facil de remediar. :SbOk3: 

PPS-Ainda gostava de saber quem foi espertalhão que fez aquela muda ordinaria de Hystrix,que me calhou. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> tanta gente,acabei por não te conhecer pessoalmente,mas isso é facil de remediar.


É isso mesmo Luís, muito fácil de resolver basta simplesmente combinar um  :SbBiere5:  num lado qualquer, além de mais isso é o que não falta por aqui.
Se calhar até podemos combinar numa loja de aquáriofilia com coisas de jeito para ver e com condições para um café.




> PPS-Ainda gostava de saber quem foi espertalhão que fez aquela muda ordinaria de Hystrix,que me calhou.


Aqui já é mais dificil, o que te posso garantir é que não fui eu, a muda que eu levei comprei ao nosso colega Gil, e como sou muito verdinho nestas coisas aceitei a dica dele.

A mim saiu a primeira da noite,foi o nº 213 e desde bem cedinho que está onde devia  :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Não tenho muito mais a acrescentar ao que aqui foi dito, tudo 5* :SbOk:  

Aqui ficam umas fotos para mais tarde recordar.


*Desviem ai por favor, só queria tirar um retrato!*











Abraço,
João

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas a todos!!!!
Realmente o regresso foi tardio 5.00!!!!! e com muito nevoeiro...
Mas foi um encontro memoravel onde a gente no fundo conheçe as pessoas que apenas ficamos diariamente a teclar mas que nem iamginamos como sao,e realmente estes encontros proporcionam tudo isto,alem de um grende convivio trocas de ideias,e falar das mais variadas coisa.
O jantar estava muito bom...apesar de demorado infelizmente a enpregada era só uma e nao chegava a todo o lado mas estava bom.
O aquario do Julio realmente é espantoso  e as suas cores realmente nao sao efeitos de photoshop...sao mesmo reais!!!!
O caozinho do julio é que tem um amor incrivelmente feroz por sapatos!!!!!ta bem tá!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Gostei muito e resumindo venha outros porque a malta no fundo ate tem falta disto e toda a gente gosta convivio e animançao para nos descontrairmos um pouco.
Muito obrigado a todos!!!!!!

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
parabens a organização deste encontro, esteve 5 *****, para a proxima cada membro tem de levar uma edentificação com o nome, para ser mais facil edentificar a cara com o nome :yb624:   :yb624:  , gostei bastante do covivo foi pena acabar tão rapido, para mim acabou as 4h da matina :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas a todos!!!!
> 
> O caozinho do julio é que tem um amor ivrivelmente feroz por sapatos!!!!!ta bem tá!!!!    
> Muito obrigado a todos!!!!!!


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Sapatos e nao so entao de chocolates, espero que hoje nao esteja de diarreia :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  da minha parte se fartou de comer :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Oi malta,

Desta vez fui o último a chegar e talvez o primeiro a sair, e tive pena de não ter tido a oportunidade de conviver mais, mas outros valores mais altos se levantaram. De qualquer modo, a companhia e o convívio foram excelentes.

Parabéns à organização  :yb677:  

ps: era bom termos uns encontros/jantares trimestrais com uma palestra introdutória.... com um convidado, ou membro do forum, para falar sobre sobre vários temas relacionados com os nossos interesses... Por exemplo, a pessoa que tiver tido o o aquário do ano eleito, pode falar pessoalmente sobre a sua experiência, usando slides e filmes.... Entre outras possibilidades... ideias não iriam faltar... vamos a isso?

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Sapatos e nao so entao de chocolates, espero que hoje nao esteja de diarreia    da minha parte se fartou de comer


Nos meus sapatos não tocou, mas as lambidelas que me deu eram bem doces agora entendo o porquê  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá pessoal,
Em meu nome, e em nome do pessoal (se me permitem o abuso), queria dar os meus parabéns ao Ricardo Lacerda e ao Juca pela ideia e pela organização deste convívio que não podia ter corrido melhor. Só tive pena de estar sem pio. Venham mais eventos como este. 
Espero que o pessoal tenha chegado bem a casa, apesar do nevoeiro cerrado que se fez sentir. 
Abraço ao pessoal,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Como alguém disse e muito bem esse foi o resultado de "Chamadas Grátis"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  as melhoras :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas a todos :Coradoeolhos:  

Gostei muito do encontro do convivio entre as pessoas :Coradoeolhos:  .
O aquario do Julio é uma daquelas coisas que por mais que se olhe nunca se cansa é muito bonito tens uns corais muito fixes.
Gostei também de conhecer algumas pessoas que só conhecia através do forum.
Bem resumindo o encontro foi muito bom :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Parabéns a todos os presentes. Excelente convívio, devíamos começar a pensar no próximo.
Espero que o nevoeiro não seja uma presença, pois complicou bastante o regresso.
Um abraço a todos.

----------


## António Paes

Foi um dia e noite muito bem passados na companhia de quem faz da aquariofilia um vício difícil de largar, e ainda bem que assim o é.
Venham de lá mais jantares e almoçaradas e sem o nevoeiro de preferência.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros e amigos  :Olá: 

Era bom podermos todos os que trocamos mudas neste encontro as podessemos mostrar, quer para seguirmos a sua evolução, quer para incentivarmos os membros a repetir esta acção.

Por acaso sei de quem foi a muda que me calhou, mas, muitos não sabem e certamente gostariam de saber.

Assim que possível coloco a foto da muda que me calhou do companheiro Pedro Pacheco.

Já agora, conhecer os comportamentos das mudas que viajaram a "seco" para os vossos aquários  :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> .
> Já agora, conhecer os comportamentos das mudas que viajaram a "seco" para os vossos aquários


As mudas que vieram pelo nevoeiro a seco estão excelentes e recomendam-se! 





Entretanto, deixo aqui algumas das muitas fotos que tirei ao aquário do Juca...

Ao contrário do costume começo com uma geral:



e apenas alguns dos fabulosos corais que por lá estão!























Uma macro da Euphylia ancora:



E deixo-Vos para o fim algo que me maravilhou... um soberbo conjunto de Pocciloporas:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Infelizmente sou uma pessoa que reage mal a quente.
No jantar, que diga-se foi excepcional a todos os níveis, achei melhor abster-me de fazer comentários pois sei que ia dar asneira.

Ontem ainda escrevi esta resposta duas ou três vezes e acabei por decidir deixar esfriar um pouco mais a cabeça antes de falar.

Por outro lado com o comentário do Luís Carrilho sinto estar a colocar em cheque uma série de pessoas que levaram mudas não consideradas "ordinárias" que não tem culpa nenhuma e que merecem todo o meu respeito.




> PPS-Ainda gostava de saber quem foi espertalhão que fez aquela muda ordinaria de Hystrix,que me calhou.


Resumindo o "espertalhão" fui *EU* e a muda "ordinária" era minha.

Só tenho pena que as pessoas façam juízos de valor e julgamentos sem tentar sequer perceber primeiro o que se passou.

Antes de mais pensei que o espírito era outro e que não estaria em causa o tamanho da muda. 
Em segundo lugar depois do que infelizmente me aconteceu não tive possibilidade de fazer melhor. Acredita que muita pena tenho este jantar não ter sido à 1 mês atrás. De certeza que não haveria a mesma confusão. Infelizmente também não poderia levar nenhum dos outros pois tenho muitas dúvidas que sobrevivam. Optei pela Histerix devido às pontas de crescimento que me deram algum conforto de sobrevivência.

Podem crer que foi uma decisão difícil e me custou bastante partir 1/3 da minha Seriatopora Histerix (depois de ter retirado todo o tecido morto foi o que sobrou). Mas fi-lo de consciência não tentando aproveitar-me de nada nem de ninguém mas sim pelo espírito da partilha e na esperança de caso a minha não sobreviva possa reaver um pequeno pedaço e fazer sobreviver esse coral.

Diga-se também, que independente do tamanho deverão contar 12/15 pontas de crescimento de uma colónia (e aqui o Gil Miguel pode abonar) verdadeiramente espetacular de Seriatopora Histerix ROSA que infelizmente nunca conseguiu reproduzir o seu esplendor na minha poça. 

Tanto mais é que a muda que recebi tem praticamente o mesmo tamanho mas uma vez que se trata de um tipo de coral bastante mais grosso ninguém o rotulou nem eu fiz qualquer espécie de comentário. Pelo contrário, qualquer tipo de vida que entra no meu aquário tem um apreço especial.

De qualquer maneira Luís Carrilho tenho pena que não nos tenhamos conhecido pessoalmente. Não só a ti mas a outros. Resta-me a consolação que haverá mais encontros e convívios e oportunidades concerteza não faltarão.

De modo algum quero que te sintas lesado pelo que te deixo em aberto a maneira de resolver o problema. Só peço que o faças por MP pois de off-topics já está o fórum cheio.

Podemos trocar as mudas. A que eu recebi pela tua. Podemos trocar a muda pela colónia mãe, mas acredita que é pouco maior ou poderei compensar-te financeiramente pelo sucedido. Por mim é indiferente. Aquilo que te faça sentir melhor e não manipulado por um ser "esperto" que faz mudas "ordinárias"

Resta-me apenas agradecer ao Ricardo Lacerda a organização, ao Juca pelas portas abertas e a todos pela participação, principalmente ao João Paulo Matias que aturou a chorar no "ombro" dele.

Para mim foi uma lição aprendida.

Abraços,

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
Em 1º lugar peço-te desculpa por te responder publicamente,mas como te referiste a mim da mesma maneira,penso ter o mesmo direito.
Rui,parece-me que estás a fazer uma tempestade num copo de agua :Admirado:  ,1º se reparares no meu post estão lá 2 bonecos a rir e como tál fica demonstrado que fiz o comentario na brincadeira e sem qq intenção de chatear alguem :yb668:  ,depois a muda nem sequer é pra mim uma vez que foi o Rogerio Miguel Gomes que levou uma a mais por mim,uma vez que o meu aqua ainda não está montado e portanto a muda está no aqua dele(e é dele).
Todos sabemos o que te aconteceu e o facto de teres levado uma muda,tivesse ela o tamanho que tivesse só demonstra o teu caracter. :Pracima:  
Quero por isso,pedir-te desculpa pelo meu post,uma vez que te sentiste ofendido com o mesmo,no entanto reafirmo que estava a escrever o mesmo num espirito de brincadeira e nem por sombras pretendia melindrar ninguem.
Espero que possa assim ficar sanado este mál entendido. :SbOk3:  
Um grande abraço Rui.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Se tudo se resolvesse desta maneira nao era tudo bem mais agradavel e mais bonito!!!!Em vez de as vezes lavar-se tanta roupa suja!!!!!
Uma atitude de louvar os meus parabens!!!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Último comentário.




> De qualquer maneira Luís Carrilho tenho pena que não nos tenhamos conhecido pessoalmente. Não só a ti mas a outros. Resta-me a consolação que haverá mais encontros e convívios e oportunidades concerteza não faltarão.


De maneira alguma me senti ofendido. Se me tivesse sentido ofendido teria respondido logo no dia do Jantar.
Só me senti na obrigação moral de responder para não colocar em cheque outras pessoas.

Por mim está tudo bem e espero que da próxima vez possamos conversar um pouco.

De resto tudo de sucesso para esse projecto e se puder ajudar nalguma coisa avisa.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas,
> 
> Último comentário.
> 
> 
> 
> De maneira alguma me senti ofendido. Se me tivesse sentido ofendido teria respondido logo no dia do Jantar.
> Só me senti na obrigação moral de responder para não colocar em cheque outras pessoas.
> 
> ...


Ainda bem que aceitaste as minhas desculpas,ia detestar que alguem tivesse uma má impressão minha por causa de uma brincadeira :Admirado:  ,alias ás vezes é esse o problema,quem me conheceu em loco no jantar pôde constatar que sou um brincalhão do caraças. :SbSourire:  
E se a opinião que tinha de ti já éra muitissimo positiva,agora ainda mais ficou,pq já diz o ditado"errar é humano,mas perdoar é divino". :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Que venham mais encontros,para termos oportunidade de nos conhecermos melhor. :SbOk3:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Vou mostrar o frag que me saiu na troca de frags do jantar de Natal
.
Foi este sarco mais meia dúzia de aptasias. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Fico á espera das vossas fotos para saber quem ficou com o frag que levei.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas, 
Gostaria também, de dar os parabéns ao Ricardo Lacerda e ao Julio Macieira, pela organização deste convivio e pela maneira como nos receberam em suas casas. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Ao Julio Macieira gostaria de agradecer os frags que me deu e os meus parabens pelo magnifico "pedaço" de reef que tem.  :SbOk:  
De salientar o facto, de após o jantar, a casa do Julio Macieira ter sido invadida por alguns "caçadores de frags" e este sempre com um sorriso nos labios lá os ia distribuindo.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Aqui vao as fotos dos frags.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Fica tambem aqui o frag que me calhou  :yb665: 



Ao que julgo saber, penso tratar-se do frag do nosso companheiro Pedro Pacheco.

----------


## António Paes

só agora consegui tirar uma foto à bonita frag ( tinha o nome do coral no saco mas entratanto esqueci-me do nome... quem a fragou que me ajude na identificação sff  :Smile:  ), que me calhou.



Veio no saco sem água e dentro do casaco. Vamos ver a sua evolução.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Parece-me reconhecer essa formosa verde   :Admirado:

----------


## Gil Miguel

A mim parece-me a muda que enviei através do Ricardo Santos, e que era uma Montipora Para a qual nunca consegui uma identificaçao correcta.
Sendo essa aqui fica uma foto quando ela ainda existia como coral mãe:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A mim parece-me a muda que enviei através do Ricardo Santos, e que era uma Montipora Para a qual nunca consegui uma identificaçao correcta.
> Sendo essa aqui fica uma foto quando ela ainda existia como coral mãe:


Gil,estás-te a esquecer que a classificámos como Montipora Giliensis. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
Realmente pela foto do António, parece uma base das do Gil. E tal como o Luis disse "classificamos" como Montipora giliensis, e por brincadeira o Gil escreveu no saco e tudo.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

